# Birthday for frontyardfright



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Well...










It's a party!!!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Happy Birthday Frontyard. Enjoy.


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

~_Go frontyard, it's your birthday_...~ 

Hope you have a great day!


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Happy Birthday.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Happy Birthday Frightyardfright!!!! I hope you enjoy your day!


----------



## Omega (May 24, 2004)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Happy Birthday.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Happy Birthday FYF!


----------



## Daughter of Darkness (Aug 24, 2006)

Happy birthday to you.....


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

{bad singing}
Happy Birthday to you
Happy Birthday to you
happy birthday DDDEEAAAARR frontyardfright!
Happy Birthday to you!!


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY FYF!! Hope you had a vonderful day, and got some awesome prop stuff! LOL :googly: Or at least some money to get some! :> :jol:


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

FYF i just realized something, what a cool time of year for a birthday, halloween stuff is fresh on the shelves, perfect for birthday presents!


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

*Happy Birthday frontyardfright!!*


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Happy B-Day, FYF!


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Hey there, hope you have a great birthday and get all your hearts naughty little desires. HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!


----------

